# SURABAYA | Tunjungan City | 52 fl | 50 fl | 37 fl | 18 fl | U/C



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Tunjungan city superblock
Surabaya - Indonesia
--------------------------
 Apartment
office tower
hotel
shopping mall
-----------------------------

rendering : 










photo by : richgun17

Maket : 









photo : richgun17


rendering Tunjungan plaza 5











rendering Tunjungan plaza 6





















*​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

rendering Tunjungan plaza 5 



hildalexander said:


> Saya pindahkan ke mari ya...
> 
> TP 5 Sisi Kiri
> 
> ...


maket :


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

rendering Tunjungan plaza 5



OPTX said:


> *Vehicle Circulation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rendering interior tunjungan plaza 5 shopping mall


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

rendering interior apartmen tunjungan plaza 5



san3010 said:


> By supercupubanget at 2011-10-13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

rendering the icon apartment at tunjungan plaza 6


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in january and february 2013

*


nidjiholic said:


> 20-01-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nidjiholic said:


> 16-02-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in march 2013

*


richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in april 2013

*


richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_





nidjiholic said:


> ^^kalau malem rame banget. kelihatannya ngejar waktu juga
> 
> TC sudah naik


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in may 2013

*


nidjiholic said:


> 09-05-2013





satu surabaya said:


> ^^
> sedikit nambahin aja progress hari ini..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in may 2013

*


nidjiholic said:


> pagi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*land site tunjungan plaza 6*



nidjiholic said:


> site TP6 untuk apartement one icon sudah mulai ngebor


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in june 2013

*


nidjiholic said:


> 06-06-2013
> 
> site TP 5
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in june 2013

*


nidjiholic said:


> 23-06-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in july 2013

*


richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in july 2013

land site tunjungan plaza 6
*


richgun17 said:


> *Tunjungan Plaza 6
> *
> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in july 2013

*


nidjiholic said:


> 20-07-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in july 2013

*


nidjiholic said:


> 24-07-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in july 2013

*


richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project july 2013

site tunjungan plaza 6

*


Loyn said:


> *Update Tunjungan Plaza 6*
> 
> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in august 2013

*


nidjiholic said:


> 14-08-2013
> *TP5
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in september 2013

*


nidjiholic said:


> Tunjungan Plaza 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in september 2013

*


nidjiholic said:


> 24-09-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in october 2013

*


nidjiholic said:


> 06-10-2013
> by nidjiholic & vankovic
> 
> 
> ...





nidjiholic said:


> 11-10-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in october 2013

*


nidjiholic said:


> 13-10-2013





Cakwan said:


> Nambahin lebih close-up sedikit
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in october 2013

*


atmosfer said:


> Tunjungan Plaza 1
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in october 2013

*


detta.priyandika said:


> up update 29 oct


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in november 2013

*


atmosfer said:


> Update progress TP
> -Part 1/2-
> 
> TP 5
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in november 2013

*


sbyctzn said:


>


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in november 2013

*


nidjiholic said:


> 24-11-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in december 2013

*


andrew anthony said:


> *Update Hari Ini..*


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project in 7 December 2013 :apple:

*


nidjiholic said:


> 07-12-2013
> 
> TP 5
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project 22 December 2013 :apple:

*


nidjiholic said:


> *Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Renovation Interior Shopping mall

*


>


----------



## Toto Boerham (Aug 24, 2009)

Great kay:
Tunjungan Plaza 5 with 52 floors , be the highest one out of Jakarta..


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project 25 december 2013

*


richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project 25 December 2013

*


Wicak_15 said:


> ^^Versi Sendiri
> 
> 
> 
> ...





IlhamBXT said:


> Halo Surabaya :hi:
> Oleh - oleh kemarin malam dari Surabaya,Proyek Tunjungan Plaza dari Jl.Embong Malang
> 
> _image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update project 12 january 2014 :apple: 

*


pecinta_surabaya said:


> *12 Januari 2014*


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Update 16 january 2014 :apple:

*


richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest update 

*


archiholic said:


> *Proyek TP 5*
> 
> *Kemungkinan bakal jadi space LV pindahan dari Sheraton*:cheers:


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest update

*


archiholic said:


> *Main entrance mall TP 5*
> 
> 
> *Mepet sama pedestrian way* :cheers:


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest update

*


archiholic said:


>


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest update :apple:

*


archiholic said:


>


----------

